# Need help fast on insulin syringe



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

On a 1ml syringe - what is 6 ticks ? Not at 60 right?
I think I really f'd up bad - real bad
Thank god it is just grip 2 -


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

Sorry for posting the question here - but I think my big screw up my help other dumb asses out there-


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 20, 2014)

ummmm  .6 of a ml? is this a trick question or something?

60? wha?


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

Not a trick question at all - I was supposed to take the .6 ml and I took .60 of ghrp2- you want to talk - feel like shit - I took the shot sub q - Looks like a big huge hicky, huge painful hicky, and ya want to talk about some  diarrhea - my ass hole is screaming - shit all day  till I was shitting out blood.  
The stupid thing now- did that at 5 am - started to feel better around 6 pm - so I took another shot, did the same dumb amount (1000mcg)in the muscle on the leg -
after the night shot once I suspected what I had done- My stomach was killing so I started eating toast - had the whole loaf before it felt a little better so I could get to sleep- sorry and a box of waffles.
That I guess was my stupid ass move of all - thank God it was not insulin
Thank you Humpthebobcat - thank god you did post
I woke up today - so I guess I am ok - wish some one had posted earlier - that sacked  bad


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 20, 2014)

squatster said:


> Not a trick question at all - I was supposed to take the .6 ml and I took .60 of ghrp2- you want to talk - feel like shit - I took the shot sub q - Looks like a big huge hicky, huge painful hicky, and ya want to talk about some  diarrhea - my ass hole is screaming - shit all day  till I was shitting out blood.
> The stupid thing now- did that at 5 am - started to feel better around 6 pm - so I took another shot, did the same dumb amount (1000mcg)in the muscle on the leg -
> after the night shot once I suspected what I had done- My stomach was killing so I started eating toast - had the whole loaf before it felt a little better so I could get to sleep- sorry and a box of waffles.
> That I guess was my stupid ass move of all - thank God it was not insulin
> ...





You done that to yourself and shit out blood then done it again 

Matey it was 0.06ml or 6 ticks. You have done 10 times that amount. Not sure how much water you used... 3ml? That would be over 1mg GHRP-2 in one go! You are very lucky it was not slin.

6 ticks isn't even 0.1ml. 3ml water and 0.1ml would be 167mcg per shot. I think you need to have a few days break then start back and use 6 ticks but no more.

Hopefully you start feeling better. In the future if you are ever using something more dangerous (slin etc) just pm me if you need help with dosing.


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

1000mcg I did twice - 2000mcgI will start again Thursday - at around 60 mcg if I can handle it then move up
Was just trying to tell Elvis about the side affects of 100mcg - he told me 265 mcg kicked his ass at first-
1000mcg does not make you tired at all - total opposite in fact - so I  staid up and had way to much food - haven't slept - I was hungry as all hell - probably from shitting all day - still not tired - just hungry as all hell


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

You're only to be doing 100mcgs from everything I have read and been told PEPs are new to me as well I currently run 3x100mcgs a day no where near 1000 that's just plain silly. That'd be like taking 10-20 cc's of an oil at a time. Come on brother we're all here to help out so ask questions before you dive in head first into something. I do all the time about things I don't know about


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

You may have to read what I wrote again - didn't take so much on purpose - never would - been doing this stuff for to long now - 
they told me 6 ticks.06 -I should have done some quick math my self- haven't used a slin pin in some time-15 years or so - real screwed up and am paying for it - looks like some one hit me in the abs with a 2 x 4 - and after shitting so much - could probably fit the 2 x 4 up there now


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

squatster said:


> 1000mcg I did twice - 2000mcgI will start again Thursday-
> 1000mcg does not make you tired at all - total opposite in fact - so I  staid up and had way to much food - haven't slept - I was hungry as all hell - probably from shitting all day - still not tired - just hungry as all hell



No I read what you wrote. Thus us what I was referring to. You said you plan to start again Thursday and then directly after that you said 1000mcg maybe I am confused as to your wording here. My fault


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

So sorry man - that is My word check- I can't do swears on this thing either - I am going to start on 60 mcg and then after a few go as high as 166mcg and that is if I can handle it - I will go up and edit that - me bad -didn't mean any disrespect - we are all here for the love of this stuff


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

I changed it - hopefully it reads right no-sorry


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 20, 2014)

squatster said:


> So sorry man - that is My word check- I can't do swears on this thing either - I am going to start on 60 mcg and then after a few go as high as 166mcg and that is if I can handle it - I will go up and edit that - me bad -didn't mean any disrespect - we are all here for the love of this stuff



At least you are ok now and you have learnt from your mistake. On with the cycle 

On a side note my ghrp-2 is too much for me at 167mcg with the huperzine a added. I am gonna go down to half of that for now.


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

Bro I'm one of the ones it'll take a lot to disrespect me bro all good. Just saying I'm taking 3 times a day of 100 mcg of 2 different PEPs as directed by some very knowledgeable pep guys on here. Like I was told maybe try 20 mcg 3x a day and then move it up gradually to 60 3x a day. Maybe Mag or jj1 or Elvia will chime in later


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

squatster said:


> I changed it - hopefully it reads right no-sorry



So now you're not sorry wtf bro? Jk all good


----------



## Z28 (May 20, 2014)

I used this Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides

I dont like using any more BAC than I have to 
I put in 2.5 ML of BAC water INTO the GHRP-2 THAT has 5 MG

That gives me 20 mcg per tic. I like to use .5ML syringe for the larger numbers so the 5 IU gives me 100mcg which is how I dose it.

I also do the same number with the CJC no DAC 
I put in 1ML of BAC into the CJC wich has 2MG in it
That gives me 20mcg per or 100mcg per 5IU 

I dose both at 5IU wich is 100mcg/100mcg to keep it consistant and easy to remember


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

Got me Phoe
 This stuff in me is still a little tough - I am wired for sound 
- I want to sleep - been up since yesterday at 5 am - hungry as all hell and bloated like a balloon
That calculator is cool
Hope after people read this stuff - no one else will screw up this bad


----------



## squatster (May 20, 2014)

So posed to say -so sorry
I spell worse them my 6 year old so I have to leave the spell check on


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 20, 2014)

Lol I'm just giving you a hard time brother


----------



## squatster (May 21, 2014)

Wednesday now- funny -from the screw up - didn't loose much weight 5 or 6 lbs - my muscles are still flat as all hell and my stomach is still bloated like a fat man - I look like shit and still cramping up bad - I have been taking extra potassium to try to stop the cramps - 
I was finally tired this morning at 3 am, but had to wake up at 5 am for work-
I will never screw up like that again I hope


----------



## srd1 (May 22, 2014)

Z28 said:


> I used this Peptide Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides
> 
> I dont like using any more BAC than I have to
> I put in 2.5 ML of BAC water INTO the GHRP-2 THAT has 5 MG
> ...



Thanks for the link z28 that calculator is just what I needed brother.


----------

